# Connemara - Perri Angel VII



## MM&PP (6 March 2011)

Very long shot but just wondering if anyone knows any info on horse above? 

Unfortunately that is all the information I have and can't find her on NED or anything?? Only info I know is that she is a connemara mare poss from Milton Keynes area.

Not stolen or missing just interested if anyone has any pics/info/history as know one of her offspring.

Thanks guys.


----------



## cally6008 (6 March 2011)

What is the name of the offspring ?


----------



## MM&PP (6 March 2011)

cally6008 said:



			What is the name of the offspring ?
		
Click to expand...

Unnamed on Weatherbys passport but DNA tested with Perri Angel as dam.


----------



## cally6008 (6 March 2011)

Age, colour, height of offspring ?


----------



## MM&PP (6 March 2011)

Grey 6year old. Just interested if anyone could find Perri Angel on NED or whether I am just being a bit thick?!  Just curious/nosey really! 

Is it poss for Weatherbys to DNA test a mare who's passport isn't on NED? I guess would have been done in around 2006/2007. I think breeders name was Clark/Clarke?


----------



## cally6008 (7 March 2011)

Equine Details - Perwinkle VI
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1976
Gender	Female
Colour	Black
Height	
Sire Name	Lewcombe Piccolo
Dam Name	Carna Jenny
Breed	CONNEMARA
Submitted by	British Connemara Pony Society
Studbook/Section	Pure Bred Stud Book
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Possibly ? No details of progeny on NED though


----------



## MM&PP (8 March 2011)

Thanks for that Cally. Unfortunately I don't think that's her... Could she be deceased so no record?


----------



## cally6008 (8 March 2011)

Deceased horses on NED usually have "reported deceased" on the record. It could be that she is registered on NED under another name such as her stable name.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (8 March 2011)

I've tried searching under Perri, Perry and Angel on both the British and Irish Connemara studbooks and it comes up with nothing on both searches. Sorry.


----------



## MM&PP (8 March 2011)

Ok thank-you very much everyone for all your help. I'm grateful!

Maybe one day someone will google her and end up here to share a pic or two 

Thanks again.


----------



## oldvic (8 March 2011)

Why don't you e-mail/call the Connemara pony societies in Britain and Ireland? They may have some ideas.


----------



## Gingerterrier (8 March 2011)

Perri Angel VII may have an old style connemara passport ( pre compulsory days) and may not have been updated, so would not appear on NED, but would be on off springs passport. So yes, contacting connemara society may help. They may have old records.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 March 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Deceased horses on NED usually have "reported deceased" on the record. It could be that she is registered on NED under another name such as her stable name.
		
Click to expand...

Only if the owners have bothered to report them deceased!


----------

